# How to Setup Afp Share On Windows 2003 Server



## jimena_loyola (Oct 22, 2005)

We have this problem:

AG5 Mac OSX need to mount windows server 2003 volume via AFP, because Creative Suite 2 need this type of volume.

When I go to "connect-to-server" and I use: afp://ipaddress, the error code -35 "volume not found" return to me.

In my server 2003 I Installed service for mac, and I create macintosh volume, but nothing happen.

Can you help me?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 22, 2005)

"afp://ipaddress" is not enough information to connect to an AFP share.  You should be using:

afp://ipaddress/sharename


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2005)

ACtually, if you go through "Connect to Server," the W2K3 server should come up automatically of configured properly.  You should then be able to click on the W2K3 server and it will ask you to authenticate, which if accepted will ask which share you want to access.

About the only issue I've seen on W2K3 using Services for Macintosh is authentication from Macs still using Classic as their main OS.  I haven't yet tested it with OS X clients.


----------

